# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  شاعر المريخ محمد ود العبيد يتغزل فى حب الزعيم

## musab aljak

*

حبك يازعيم جوانا ماإتبدل
وكان غالب او مغلوب دايما في نظرنا الاول
تاريخك نظيف يسلم رعيلنا الاول
كاسات الدهب عن غيرنا مابتتجول

والمريخ بطل كاساتوا مامحصوره
وإستادو العظيم طابقين وكم مقصوره
العجب العجيب أخلاق وفن في الكوره
لاشتم لو زول لاشفنا شات قاروره

المريخ قسم في ارضوا مابتباري 
ومعروف من قديم منبع اصول وحضاره
إستادوا العظيم فوقو الفرق تتباري
من عصرآ قديم جبناها بالطياره
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ابشر ابشر يا مصعب الجاك والله الزول ما قصر تب
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ابشر ابشر يا مصعب الجاك والله الزول ما قصر تب




باذن الله ياعجبكو كل يوم حاحاول اجيب منو قصيدة وانشرها بالمنبر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

باذن الله ياعجبكو كل يوم حاحاول اجيب منو قصيدة وانشرها بالمنبر





والله فكرة جميلة يا مصعب واصل فيها :ANSmile31:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

والله فكرة جميلة يا مصعب واصل فيها :ANSmile31:





بالمناسبة انت المنبر دا مافى زول غيرك يرد
ولا الباقين ما بردو الا على ناس معينين
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					



بالمناسبة انت المنبر دا مافى زول غيرك يرد
ولا الباقين ما بردو الا على ناس معينين





لا لا يا قلب الناس دي كلها هنا اخوان يا قلب و بيردو لاي بوست هسي انت اصبر و حتشوف والمنبر ده الوحيد المافيو الحركات دي انا متاكد ولهذا له عشقه الخاص 


تخريمة 

يا شباب اوع تلومونا مع مصعب ده لانو زول مهم ما دايرين نفقدو :c030:
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*يا سلااااااااام امتعتنا و اطربتنا و ابدعتنا والله
والله يا عجبكو قربت تدقس
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*




			
				معروف من قديم منبع اصول وحضاره
			
		




صدق الرجل والله
...
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

يا سلااااااااام امتعتنا و اطربتنا و ابدعتنا والله
والله يا عجبكو قربت تدقس





:1 (27):
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*تسلم ياغالي علي الروائع والتحية والإحترام والتقدير للصفوة محمد ود العبيد ...

*

----------


## khalifa

*كلام فى الصميم ...ليك التحيه يا مصعب وللشاعر محمد..
*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*رائع يا صفوة
                        	*

----------

